# New Service center Water hammer



## MyBad! (May 2, 2021)

Hello all.
I have a problem a with a severe water hammer at a newly constructed service center 150,000 sq.ft
I have two toilets that are causing this. They have American Standard dual flush selectronic valves on everything. Every time these toilets are flushed sounds like the building is coming apart. I have heard of some automatic valves causing problems and just replacing the kit with a different style, but have not done this on a American standard. 
if I leave water running on the same feed line from outside hose bib I do not get the hammer at the toilet, but when I hooked gauge on end of hose bib and flushed toilet. It destroyed my 100 psi gauge. Well pressure is 45-60 it was set at 60-80 and the installers turned it down to remedy the problem, but it didn’t change a thing. Not all the toilets do it. Just these two mainly and they are on the end of the lines. All fixtures have arrestors on them, but don’t seem to help. I even swapped one to see if it was bad. I have changed the flush valve at each of the troubled fixtures. I have flushed thousands of gallons of water to bleed any air, The engineers did not put any bleed valves in the pipes up high, so could There still be air trapped?
Being a new construction I have my hands tied, because it hasn’t been technically commissioned to me. So I cannot do any major repairs without including original contractor who is struggling mightily.

I’m fairly new in the trade.1st year Journeymen and haven’t had this issue before anywhere else. I have been asking and getting suggestions for repair, but haven’t got a clear answer yet.

Thanks in advance for replies,

MyBad!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MyBad! said:


> Hello all.
> I have a problem a with a severe water hammer at a newly constructed service center 150,000 sq.ft
> ..............


This is the nicest, most honest reply you will get. *You don't belong here.*

Talk to the inspector about your issue, or hire a competent plumber.


----------



## MyBad! (May 2, 2021)

I’ll bite.

The engineer was contacted. And You should already know competent and plumber shouldn’t be mentioned in same sentence. 
We are all wiseguys thinking we are better than one another. I’m pretty sure I could keep up with the most of you. Do I know everything? I don’t think so. Do I have questions heck yeah. 
If you think inspectors have the answer I‘ll turn it right back on you and call you the dumbass. Never had an inspector tell me the solution to a problem, just say its wrong.
Oh Did I mention the inspector already signed off. So he/she felt it was OK.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MyBad! said:


> I’ll bite.
> 
> The engineer was contacted. And You should already know competent and plumber shouldn’t be mentioned in same sentence.
> We are all wiseguys thinking we are better than one another. I’m pretty sure I could keep up with the most of you. Do I know everything? I don’t think so. Do I have questions heck yeah.
> ...


In my area inspectors, while necessary, are basically extra tax collectors. Engineers and doctors are the worst customers you can have! They know how to do the job and want you to do it their way.


You better abide by site rules and post a proper introduction. I doubt you’ll be here long.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

MyBad! said:


> I’ll bite.











GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION


In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

So are these sloan valves, flush mates, or gravity toilets?


----------



## MyBad! (May 2, 2021)

The cable guy said:


> So are these sloan valves, flush mates, or gravity toilets?


They are actually an solenoid style American Standard. Seem pretty cheap.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> In my area inspectors, while necessary, are basically extra tax collectors. Engineers and doctors are the worst customers you can have! They know how to do the job and want you to do it their way.


Ain't that the truth! In my experience doctors will sometimes relent if you can demonstrate that you know what you're talking about. Engineers sometimes cave if you start talking about anything outside their area of expertise, or if you just give them a little attitude back, or say BOO to scare their pocket protectors out of their shirt. The absolute worst in my experience are nurses. You aren't going to tell those broads anything. You can pull out the code book and show them in black and white and they're still not going to listen to any man.


----------

